# Odd?



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I am an INTP rational, and I find that I get along insanely well with STJ women. According to Kiersey, I should not be having this kind of positive interraction. I mean that I love STJ women. Do any of you STJ's have any similar experiences with NTP's?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

:happy::happy::happy:

 Well, according to this site, the ideal partner for INTP would be ESTJ (or ENTJ). It said that the INTP's dominant function of Introverted Thinking is best matched with a partner whose personality is dominated by Extraverted Thinking.

I don't know about INTPs a lot. But personally, I myself feels that I get along well with INTPs. They aren't easily offended or sensitive by my harsh jokes, we laugh a lot, and I can all loosen up and just be myself in front of them, without fearing that they will judge me or whatever.

Plus, I seem to understand their feelings a lot without having to communicate it further. And vice versa. The 'connection' is there. So I know what you're talking about. roud: 


.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

You kind of have to take these things with a grain of salt in some areas (which believe me is hard to do).


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Kiersey or my experiences?


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I think she may mean what I always mean - despite our personality profiles, we still are our own person and we aren't going to fit to a rigid profile in all ways. You can't categorize people without being stereotypical and overgeneralizing, and we are unique in some way, each of us.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I am an INTP rational, and I find that I get along insanely well with STJ women. According to Kiersey, I should not be having this kind of positive interraction. I mean that I love STJ women. Do any of you STJ's have any similar experiences with NTP's?


Oh wait.. I used to be inlove with an INTP. We got along so well...


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO drawn to XSTJ's. Always have been. 
*opposite sex for relationships

friends:
males: infp
female:entj

Seems to pan out that way over and over.....


----------

